

Final Startup School Speaker List (Evan and Biz now coming) - pg
http://www.startupschool.org/speakers.html

======
paraschopra
Will the event streamed live for people who cannot make it there?

~~~
ensignavenger
Looks like it- <http://www.justin.tv/startupschool>

------
jasonfried
I'm really looking forward to it. What a great line-up! It's an honor to be
one of the speakers.

Anyone have any suggestions for topics they'd like me to address? I'll be
incorporating a lot of Q&A into my talk, but I can seed the discussion with
thoughts on a variety of topics. Let me know. Thanks.

~~~
edw519
It's also an honor to be one of the attendees. Really looking forward to your
talk and hopefully meeting you too, Jason.

Many of us will probably never get into an accelerator or attract funding, but
we are more than capable of starting great businesses funded by our customers.
I think you may be best positioned to address our situation.

Last year, DHH's talk about the Fortune 5 Million resonated the most for me.
I'd love to hear more along those lines.

Many of us have read "Getting Real" and your blog, but are always thirsty for
more. Bootstrappers would love to hear what's worked best for you (and what
didn't work so well) regarding marketing, development, scaling, and
deployment.

I bet you have lots of great lessons to share. Looking forward to hearing
them.

------
bastian
This is a very impressive list. I heard that previous events have all been
great. I'm really excited to meet many of you.

I wonder how many of the Startup School attendees, like us, also apply for
Y-Combinator this year?

~~~
mrduncan
If you haven't seen them yet, here are the videos from 2008:
<http://www.omnisio.com/startupschool08>

~~~
physcab
Some of those videos aren't available :(

~~~
grinich
<http://www.youtube.com/user/startupschool#p/u>

------
Mystalic
I look forward to learning and exchanging ideas.

------
prakash
PG: What are you going to talk about this time?

~~~
revorad
I don't think there's any value in killing the pleasant surprise.

~~~
prakash
It would be a pleasant surprise right now :-)

------
nixme
What time does the whole event end?

------
wooster
I'm looking forward to it.

